

I don't like Bootstrap. - mcartyem

I need to fight it to undo rather than do.<p>It doesn't center elements, spans have an extra 20px on the right, and it sets elements at specific heights and widths without me wanting it to.
======
duiker101
I think the idea of bootstrap was to have something to quickly setup a website
for a concept or MVP, but then it became a "standard" for larger project and
extended implementations. That is not what it was made for. It is not to
achieve a perfect design, is to build something quickly. If you want something
more robust to build on you should really look somewhere else.

~~~
timkly
Its a problem with CSS frameworks these days (especially bootstrap). No longer
are they the starting point for a design but instead they are now considered
the final solution.

------
eduardordm
When I first read "I need to fight it to undo...". I thought "yep, I regret
using it too".

After a second thought: It saved me a lot of time. It helped me create a
"pattern" when creating documents and, at the end, you can just remove it and
implement the classes from scratch.

That said, yes, you do like bootstrap. :D

------
corny
I've lately been using a combination of HTML5 Boilerplate and Chris Coyier's
"don't overthink it" grid system to start a project. The result is just a
basic prototype/wireframe. It's not too hard to skin and make nice. Adding
modules later from Bootstrap and Foundation, as needed, is not hard to do. I
much prefer that than starting with one large framework and hoping I'll have
the inclination to refactor later.

I'm normally not a fan of grid systems but Chris Coyier's grid system uses
percents instead of pixels and is very lightweight. <http://css-
tricks.com/dont-overthink-it-grids/>

------
147
You should try giving foundation a shot. <http://foundation.zurb.com/>

I started using it over bootstrap and I'm starting to like it a lot.

~~~
mcartyem
Their centering doesn't work either.

The code from the following link demonstrates that (change "span6" to "six
columns") <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4652191>

------
EnderMB
Bootstrap is in a class of its own for exactly what it is supposed to do; to
allow a user to quickly set up a concept or prototype site.

The reason why I don't like Bootstrap is because many people use it like a
free design template. A seasoned designer or developer can spot a Bootstrap
site straight away because they're mostly used straight into production
because "it follows best design practices". The huge rise in extensions and
colour themes to Bootstrap only prove this.

~~~
ProblemFactory
Bootstrap as a "free design template" is great, when hiring a professional
graphic designer and CSS expert are not an option.

And even when it is, most restaurant websites in the world would be better off
with a standard Bootstrap template rather than the horrid Flash+PDF designs
that they currently use.

~~~
EnderMB
Sellotape is great when hiring a plumber isn't an option. It still doesn't
make it a good solution when you want your sink to stop leaking.

It's comments like these that make me wish I could downvote. It's this
mentality that leads to Bootstrap being abused in the way I mentioned above.

------
jameswyse
I'm moving away from bootstrap too, it's nice in the beginning but when you
start implementing your own design you end up having to override everything
and it just seems like a waste of time.

For my latest project I just started from scratch by building my own framework
using Stylus, that way I can also avoid messing up my HTML with loads of
additional classes.

------
flexxaeon
Bootstrap isn't for everyone/everything.

Never gonna put it on any front facing websites. But for alphas and admin
areas, Bootstrap is a blessing from heaven.

------
deveshz
Everyone is using Bootstrap these days. Have you tried this:
<http://imperavi.com/kube/>

~~~
mcartyem
I just looked at it and it seems worse. It doesn't show examples of how it
does the things it does. You can't even tell what to undo.

------
mcartyem
Am I the only person on earth that noticed Bootstrap's problem of not
centering anything?

How do people handle this?

~~~
seiji
Examples?

~~~
mcartyem
Basically:

    
    
      <div class="row">
        <div class="span6">
           Hello
        </div>
        <div class="span6">
           Uncentered World
        </div>
      </div>
    

and compare it with:

    
    
      <center>
        Centered
      </center>
    

Note there are extra 20px at the end.

Resizing the window makes everything drag to the left. So much for having a
grid.

~~~
seiji
make sure your rows are in containers.

    
    
      container
        row
          span6
          span6

~~~
mcartyem
Moreover, a container forces elements in it to stay contained while I don't
want them to be contained.

Why can't get row and span work _without_ a container?

------
97-109-107
I used <http://www.getskeleton.com/> with satisfactory results

------
munyukim
Well you can try <http://www.blueprintcss.org/>

------
mcartyem
How do people like <http://960.gs> ?

~~~
krapp
skeleton + twig + laravel = no complaints.

------
michaelbuddy
are you me, because I've been thinking the exact same thing. the centering
thing had me laughing too. I had this shock about me. 5000 lines and no
centered div auto margin. eek.

